# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Norman >  Old School Bagel Cafe

## Jersey Boss

Noticed the sign outside of the former Blockbuster on Main and Flood. Anybody know anything about the business or any other particulars?

----------


## swilki

If it is the same people that run the one at Hefner and May, that is great news for Norman. Can't get enough of the bagels, really good stuff.

----------


## BG918

There is an Old School Bagel in Tulsa too.  Is it all the same owner?

----------


## progressiveboy

> There is an Old School Bagel in Tulsa too.  Is it all the same owner?


 My understanding is that they are the same owners. I do not believe they franchise these operations. During my visits to OKC. I always enjoy Old School because they are the closest thing to real bagels as they "boil" their bagels not bake them like Einstein Brothers, Panera, etc... They are quite tasty and would be a good addition for Norman.

----------


## onthestrip

It is my undestanding that this is a franchised deal, same with the Tulsa and Stillwater locations. I think the only ones owned by the original guys are the Hefner n may location and the one in north Edmond, on covell I think.

----------


## MsProudSooner

The one in Tulsa is crazy busy.  The people of Norman will be pleased with their product.

----------


## triumphrider74

Maybe they'll give Panera some competition.  We obviously need something else like this based on the crowds at Panera.

----------


## Ettie

I've eaten at the one in Stillwater, and the one in Edmond.  Both were great, would rather spend my money there than at Panera.  Can't wait for them to open up shop on Main.

----------


## OSBNorman

> It is my undestanding that this is a franchised deal, same with the Tulsa and Stillwater locations. I think the only ones owned by the original guys are the Hefner n may location and the one in north Edmond, on covell I think.


You are partly correct  :Smile:    More of a licensing than a franchise.   My name is Cory and I am one of the owners of the Norman location (and hopefully locations).  My business partner Jason and I worked for the old New York Bagel Cafe's for 8-9 years a piece.   I managed the Stillwater store for years and traveled around and opened corporation NYB's across the country back in the late 1990's.   

Jason and I started with NYB back in high school at the Casady Square store in OKC and moved to the Norman and Stillwater locations during college.


Danny and Wayne are the owners of the OSB name and opened the original store at May and Hefner.  Danny owned a NYB franchise in Denver.  They are high school and childhood friends of mine.     All of the OSB locations have ties to the old NYB's.    You can't just walk in off the street and franchise an OSB at this time as Danny and Wayne want to make sure the quality and experience is similar.  


Our Norman location is running into some inspection issues with the City of Norman and look to open hopefully on the 9th of Sept and no later than the 16th.   

Hope to see everyone at the store!   

-Cory

----------


## betts

Please put one downtown in OKC. I'd live to see one at LEVEL or in Automobile Alley or Midtown. There is nothing comparable in downtown OKC.

----------


## kevinpate

Cory, I hope you all do well.  I'm not a huge bagel (any bread really) person myself, but the lovely likes them.  Keep it good and she'll be around regularly.

----------


## venture

Will you be doing various breakfast and lunch offerings? Haven't really had a chance to get to a bagel shop here, but back North I miss going to them. It was always nice to see different menu offerings and the creative sandwiches that were made out of the bagels.

----------


## Skyline

> Please put one downtown in OKC. I'd live to see one at LEVEL or in Automobile Alley or Midtown. There is nothing comparable in downtown OKC.


Please! Please! Please!.........Downtown needs You!

I agree either Auto Alley, Midtown, or Deep Deuce.

----------


## OSBNorman

> Will you be doing various breakfast and lunch offerings? Haven't really had a chance to get to a bagel shop here, but back North I miss going to them. It was always nice to see different menu offerings and the creative sandwiches that were made out of the bagels.


We have 18 different flavor of bagels..  including French Toast, Cinnamon Raisin, Blueberry, and a Berry Confused for breakfast choices.   Throw in some Plain, Everything, Garlic, Poppy, Sesame, Salt, Asiago, Jalapeno and you have endless choices.   We have a lot of flavored cream cheeses, (low-fat as well) such as chive and onion, strawberry, etc..  Don't forget the egg/bacon/sausage/ham breakfast bagels as well!

We have a variety of meats and cheeses for lunch.  Smoked Turkey, Ham, roast beef, corned beef and lox to name a few.    You can design your own or try one of our signature sandwiches like the Sooner Club (My Fav!).

Don't forget to pick up a cookie or cinnamon roll togo!!!

----------


## BG918

Great to see OSB in Norman, and a vacant building filled on Main.  There are too many commercial vacancies in the Main & Flood area...

----------


## Thunder

OSBNorman, there is a new shopping center in Del City building/expanding on Sooner Rd and I-40.  That will be the best opening location for the next one.  Pass that on, thanks. :-)

----------


## johnpwoods

Cory - We are excited to have you in Norman.  If the Norman Chamber of Commerce can do anything to assist you in getting up and running do not hesitate to let me know.  Our small business advocate can assist with any city issues.  I wish you much success.  

John Woods
President and CEO
Norman Chamber of Commerce
www.normanchamber.com
405-321-7260

----------


## MsProudSooner

> We have 18 different flavor of bagels..  including French Toast, Cinnamon Raisin, Blueberry, and a Berry Confused for breakfast choices.   Throw in some Plain, Everything, Garlic, Poppy, Sesame, Salt, Asiago, Jalapeno and you have endless choices.   We have a lot of flavored cream cheeses, (low-fat as well) such as chive and onion, strawberry, etc..  Don't forget the egg/bacon/sausage/ham breakfast bagels as well!
> 
> We have a variety of meats and cheeses for lunch.  Smoked Turkey, Ham, roast beef, corned beef and lox to name a few.    You can design your own or try one of our signature sandwiches like the Sooner Club (My Fav!).
> 
> Don't forget to pick up a cookie or cinnamon roll togo!!!


The cinammon rolls will feed a family of 4!

----------


## johnpwoods

we are excited to have you in Norman Cory.  If we can do anything for you let me know. 

John Woods
CEO
Norman Chamber of Commerce

----------


## OSBNorman

Thanks Everyone for the kind words!   Looking like we are getting REALLY close...   hopefully Weds the 14th!   John.. Think my business partner talked to a nice young lady from the chamber the other day!    A special thank you to you as well!

----------


## Superhyper

I'm far more excited than I should be for a simple bagel shop opening  :Big Grin:  If you guys open by Wednesday I may pick something up for the office on my way in...

----------


## OSBNorman

Well..  Just got word from the Health Department..   She cannot make it on Tues..    Can't be here until late Weds morning...   Looking more like Friday now!

----------


## Dekoung

Best of wishes , Cory, for success.  I will certainly come by and hope to become a regular.  As was noted, Main St needs attractive businesses.  And Panera does need competition.

----------


## DirtLaw

any news on whether this will open this friday? Very excited to see this open here. The last few saturdays I have been driving 45 minutes to eat at the one on May and Hefner ... definitely excited for a 45 second drive instead!

----------


## Jersey Boss

> any news on whether this will open this friday? Very excited to see this open here. The last few saturdays I have been driving 45 minutes to eat at the one on May and Hefner ... definitely excited for a 45 second drive instead!


I think their facebook said 6am on the 19th.

----------


## mattjank

A sign in front this morning said they would be open next Monday

----------


## jbkrems

Looks like one of these is coming to Edmond @ 33rd and Broadway, as well.  Anyone know anything about that ?

----------


## Ettie

There's already one in Edmond, went once and it was packed.  Wouldn't be surprised to see another location.

----------


## jbkrems

Where is the current location in Edmond ?  The one where I saw a sign is 33rd and Broadway, next to Zen Asian Fusion Cuisine.

----------


## Ettie

> Where is the current location in Edmond ?  The one where I saw a sign is 33rd and Broadway, next to Zen Asian Fusion Cuisine.


775 West Covell Road, Edmond, OK 73003-2300

----------


## Thunder

There is no need for a second location in Edmond.  Favoring a city is not advisable.  If they are to open the next location, then get with Del City to secure a location in the new shopping center.  Don't ask me how long its suppose to be finished. MWC done theirs on 29th hella fast.  But MWC don't need to have everything.

----------


## rjstone208

Had a bagel there this morning.  Great.  Beats anything else in town.  But two suggestions.  Turn down the music.  I was first in line this morning and could barely hear the girl at the counter.  I'm sorta old but not too deaf yet.  Second, my toasted bagel wasn't very toasted.  Kinda warm.  I did notice that others following me had theirs actually toasted so maybe the toaster wasn't warmed up yet or something.  Would have sent it back for more but didn't really have time.   Still good though.

----------


## venture

Agree on the music part. I don't know why some places think they are being edgy or hip by blaring music that does nothing but make me not to want to go there every again (certain clothing stores are big with this).

----------


## mattjank

Went this am to check it out. I know it is their first week of being open so I will go back to check them out. Live in Norman, work in OKC, so was getting it to go. They were out a great variety of bagels, but had one variety that sounded great, so when I ordered they had the bagel I wanted in the basket, but 5 minutes later when my sandwich was being made, they were out so I ordered a different bagel (an "everygrain") from the limited selection left. Once I pulled out my sandwich, I realized that they must have not heard me since the bagel was an "everything". Not quite what I like with the onion and garlic so early in the morning with coffee, but it was a very good bagel. 

I know it is the first week, so I will be back to try it again. Definitely not a quick stop for breakfast to go on the way to the office, so I'll wait for a weekend to take the family when I can wait 10+ minutes for food prep.

----------


## rjstone208

Went again bright & early.  Supposed to open at 6:00 a.m.  Says so right on their door.  I arrived around 6:10 and waited around a couple of minutes.  Three people came out and looked at me and went back to whatever they were doing.  No hint that they were going to open soon.  So I left.  Doubt if I go back anytime soon or ever.  Given my experience on an earlier visit and today they are sorely lacking in customer service values and even basic business practices.  Might have good product but if they don't stick to stated hours and give minimal service then might as well close up.  I rate this place a big FAIL.

----------


## venture

Eww. Not good. The owners haven't been on the site here for a couple weeks it looks like. Hopefully they check in and realize the feedback that is being given - if they are even worried about it.

----------


## Thunder

> Went again bright & early.  Supposed to open at 6:00 a.m.  Says so right on their door.  I arrived around 6:10 and waited around a couple of minutes.  Three people came out and looked at me and went back to whatever they were doing.  No hint that they were going to open soon.  So I left.  Doubt if I go back anytime soon or ever.  Given my experience on an earlier visit and today they are sorely lacking in customer service values and even basic business practices.  Might have good product but if they don't stick to stated hours and give minimal service then might as well close up.  I rate this place a big FAIL.


You need to copy this and paste in a Private Message to OSBNorman (http://www.okctalk.com/member.php?u=10618).  Now you need to determine if he was there (and if one of the people that noticed you were waiting outside) or not.

----------


## OSBNorman

> Went this am to check it out. I know it is their first week of being open so I will go back to check them out. Live in Norman, work in OKC, so was getting it to go. They were out a great variety of bagels, but had one variety that sounded great, so when I ordered they had the bagel I wanted in the basket, but 5 minutes later when my sandwich was being made, they were out so I ordered a different bagel (an "everygrain") from the limited selection left. Once I pulled out my sandwich, I realized that they must have not heard me since the bagel was an "everything". Not quite what I like with the onion and garlic so early in the morning with coffee, but it was a very good bagel.



Hi Matt..   We do tend to run out of bagels on some days as we don't have enough data to tell when the "Dozen Days" are and the quantity of business.  We try to rebake during the afternoon but can't always keep every bagel stocked up.   As far as the bagel choice.. An Everygrain is an "Everything" type bagel..  it has the everything seeds on a multigrain bagel..  where as the normal Everything is just a plain bagel with everything seeds.   Sorry for the confusion!





> Went again bright & early. Supposed to open at 6:00 a.m. Says so right on their door. I arrived around 6:10 and waited around a couple of minutes. Three people came out and looked at me and went back to whatever they were doing. No hint that they were going to open soon. So I left. Doubt if I go back anytime soon or ever. Given my experience on an earlier visit and today they are sorely lacking in customer service values and even basic business practices. Might have good product but if they don't stick to stated hours and give minimal service then might as well close up. I rate this place a big FAIL.


Could you give me some more information on this as in what the date was, etc.   Jason and I have been at the store from 3:30 am until 10pm since the day we opened.   I have alarms set on my phone to remind me to tell the guys and gals that work up front to open the doors..    

Could you maybe have tried the middle door where the space is not leased thinking it was ours?   I would really like to get to the bottom of this.  Please feel free to PM me or call me at the store,  928-5522   Ask for Cory



As for the ticket times.    We are brand new.   Which everyone knows brings EVERYONE out to check it out.   While I am not happy with the waits during the peak lunch hours it is getting better.   With this being our first store in the area there was no where to train the makers in a live setting.  Some of them had never even sliced a bagel on day 1. They are learning the ropes and I can see a huge improvement from opening day until now.    I do apologize again and hope to see everyone soon!


-Cory

----------


## rjstone208

It was Thursday morning.  Second time I came there so no mix up on doors. Understand that it's new and still a learning curve for everyone.  What bothered me was that instead of opening the door and saying they would be ready in a couple or five minutes and offered a place to sit while waiting, they looked and left.  All that being said . . . a definition of crazy is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.  So I suppose I'm not crazy.  Went back this morning ('cause I really love bagels) and had different results.  Got there about 6:20, lot's of customers sitting and carrying out, bagel was toasted like I enjoy, coffee was good, music wasn't overwhelming, people smiling and friendly.  Life was good.  Then I had to go to work.  Then I was crazy again.

----------


## OSBNorman

> It was Thursday morning.  Second time I came there so no mix up on doors. Understand that it's new and still a learning curve for everyone.  What bothered me was that instead of opening the door and saying they would be ready in a couple or five minutes and offered a place to sit while waiting, they looked and left.  All that being said . . . a definition of crazy is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.  So I suppose I'm not crazy.  Went back this morning ('cause I really love bagels) and had different results.  Got there about 6:20, lot's of customers sitting and carrying out, bagel was toasted like I enjoy, coffee was good, music wasn't overwhelming, people smiling and friendly.  Life was good.  Then I had to go to work.  Then I was crazy again.


Glad it got better and thanks for giving us another chance!   :Smile:     And I hear ya about work..  I get about 3 hours of sleep a night.. and 2 of them are standing at the bagel oven!!!

We will work on the music.. will have to get into the habit of leaving it lower in the morning when the restaurant isn't full and turning it up a little when the crowd rolls in!

Thank you all for the feedback...  it will only make us better!

----------


## Ettie

Went opening weekend.  Super crowded, place was jumping.  Order was taken quickly, served up quickly.  No trouble finding a seat.  Price was great, place was clean.  

Only trouble I had was have something sour cream & onion flavored mixed into my cream cheese on my french toast bagel.  Just a little corner of it, but went I sunk the chompers into that...what a wake up call!

Will go back.  Glad to not be driving to another town for bagels anymore.

----------

